# Rats poop stuck IN bottom..



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello,not a lovely subject but here we go..i have recently gotten 2 baby rats from a pet shop, but one seems to be suffering from some form of constipation.When I look at her anus there is always a poop showing or it is way out.. Is this normal?Help please 

i have tried squeezing the area which did get one out but another appeared soon after. I have also tried bathing.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have a picture of her? Is it all of her poos? What is her diet? Does she seem round in the stomach area?


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

I will try to get a picture soon. And as far as Im aware yes it is all of them. I managed to help her by pressing the area but another just got stuck instead. And she seems normal to mr but this is my first time looking after baby rats so im not sure.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39504-Megacolon-and-High-White-Information


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you very much for the link, I think it may be that which is quite sad.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PM Finnebon, she is currently treating 2 rats for MC and they are well into their 6th month.


----------



## sophiestarfish (Feb 19, 2014)

I messaged them. Thanks for you help


----------

